# Monogamia o poligamia?



## chula

Hola a todos!

Me gustaría saber la opinión de ustedes respecto a este tema. Todos los hombres de mi familia, con exepción de un primo, le han sido infieles a sus mujeres. Han habido casos en que han llevado por anios una doble vida, teniendo dos hogares. Las mujeres de mi familia siempre estuvieron enteradas de las cosas y se hicieron las de "ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente", hasta el grado de llegar tapar las mentiras de los hombres. En algunas sociedades africanas, la poligamia es algo abierto y se vive normal. Las mujeres no se ponen una en contra de la otra, al contrario, en casos se vuelven muy amigas y no pierden sus nervios. 

 Se debe aceptar que la monogamia es una utopía? que en realidad es un invento de la iglesia, un contrato social? Deberíamos las mujeres aceptar que los hombres son así y por ende no darle importancia. Sé que muchas mujeres también son infieles, pero yo conozco 2 casos en relación a otros 30 que conozco de hombres. Me  imagino que es por mi sociedad, en Europa debe ser diferente, o es igual? 

 Me gustaría saber qué piensan


----------



## BasedowLives

es un asunto bien cargado...

acabo de aprender de los matrimonios diferentes del mundo en mi clase de antropología, y resulta que los matrimonios de que estamos acostumbrados constituyen solo 5% (o algo así) de como lo hace el resto del mundo.  Creo que depende de la cultura del país en cuestion.  pues, tengo que irme a clase ahora, pero ya volveré, que quizá este hilo me ayudará con mi clase!


----------



## DDT

I really think it depends on everyone's attitude.
I am personally very faithful so I wouldn't like to share my life (or a part of it) with more than a woman. I don't think monogamy is an utopia. Perhaps it is for  some people, who knows. I respect everyone's choices as long as they don't spoil anyone else's life

DDT


----------



## Ratona

Bueno, para mi es muy importante que las personas de la relación están de acuerdos con lo que quieren del otro/de los otros. 
Además, según yo, ir con otra persona cuando ya tienes pareja es una gran falta de respeto a no ser que tengáis algún acuerdo de poligamia. Creo que es una escusa muy débil decir que los hombres son así y hay que perdonarlos.

Personalmente soy monógama, tengo novio que quiero mucho y el estar con otro hombre no me apetece para nada! ¡Tampoco tengo tiempo!

He leído que hay una región de Asia (creo), allí son las mujeres que tienen más de un marido, y eso es (o era) necesidad de la supervivencia, un marido cuida el ganado y el otro va al mercado para vender/comprar los animales -una tarea que puede durar días o semanas. También quita el problema de herencia, los maridos son todos hermanos. Hoy en día, dicen que esa tradición desaparece poco a poco... Los jóvenes prefieren la monogamia y el amor de cuento!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Creo que es algo ligado directamente a la cultura del lugar donde se haya desarrollado la persona. Evidentemente existimos sociedades donde la monogamia es una costumbre prácticamente inexistente en lo real pero  siempre puesta en escena como una teatralidad.
En México -hablo por lo que he visto, no en general- existe una doble moral en todos sentidos, uno de ellos es el caso de la infidelidad. Las costumbres indican que una esposa debe serlo hasta la muerte y desafortunadamente muchas generaciones lo siguen haciendo así, pasando por alto las infidelidades y malos tratos.
En lo personal creo que una relación donde una de las dos partes está con otra persona manteniendo algo regular entonces sólo se engaña a ella misma y no me parece justo para el otro.
Saludos


----------



## siljam

Es muy complicado el acostumbrarse a convivir con una esposa (o esposo).
Lleva mucho tiempo y requiere esfuerzos permanentes y gran paciencia por
parte de ambos. Para qué demonios buscar otra (otro) más?. Para 
tener una vida todavía más complicada?  Me parece una total estupidez.


----------



## fenixpollo

Hola, chula. Con tu permiso y con todo respeto, ofrezco una versión en inglés de tu pregunta original, para que más gente pueda participar: 





			
				chula said:
			
		

> Hello everybody!
> 
> I would like to learn your opinion with respect to this topic. All of the men in my family, with the exception of one cousin, have been unfaithful to their wives. There have been cases in which they have led double lives for years, keeping two households. The women of my family always knew about it all and they made like "if the eyes don't see it, then the heart doesn't feel it", to the point that they even covered up their men's lies. In some African societies, polygamy is open and is part of everyday life. The women don't fight one another... on the contrary, in some cases they become great friends and don't lose their tempers.
> 
> Should we just accept that monogomy is a utopia? That it's really an invention of the church -- a social contract? Women should accept that men are just like that and not make a big deal out of it. I know that many women also cheat, but I know of 2 cases [of women cheating], as compared to another 30 I know of about men [cheating]. I guess that it's because of my society. In Europe it's probably different... or is it the same?
> 
> I'd like to know what you think.


 In the Western U.S., there are small towns where polygamy is still practiced. The problem with polygamy as a social norm in these towns is that it allows for adolescent or pre-adolescent girls to be married. They do not choose whether to get married or whom to marry. Because a polygamist community requires a high ratio of females to every male, the leaders of the community decide which young men can stay... and the rest are banished from the town once they reach maturity.

To allow men to be unfaithful as a societal norm also allows the extreme behavior of men that I described above, which robs everyone involved of their freedom. If the women in these polygamist communities in the U.S. and Africa "accept" it and become friends with each other, it's only because they are adapting as best they can to an unjust situation... as survivors of any coersion must do.

It seems to me that, rather than hold up these African and American women as the norm, as healthy examples of adapting to "reality", the men in your family should be held up as unhealthy examples of abnormal behavior. Rather than excuse their cheating as "typical male behavior", your monogamous cousin's faithfulness should be held up as the ideal male behavior.

After all, the truest test of a man's honor is to keep his word.... and the turest test of manhood is not his sexual prowess. The man who keeps his vow to his wife is more of a man than the one who can bed anything that moves.


----------



## nycphotography

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> In the Western U.S., there are small towns where polygamy is still practiced. The problem with polygamy as a social norm in these towns is that it allows for adolescent or pre-adolescent girls to be married. They do not choose whether to get married or whom to marry. Because a polygamist community requires a high ratio of females to every male, the leaders of the community decide which young men can stay... and the rest are banished from the town once they reach maturity.
> 
> To allow men to be unfaithful as a societal norm also allows the extreme behavior of men that I described above, which robs everyone involved of their freedom. If the women in these polygamist communities in the U.S. and Africa "accept" it and become friends with each other, it's only because they are adapting as best they can to an unjust situation... as survivors of any coersion must do.
> 
> It seems to me that, rather than hold up these African and American women as the norm, as healthy examples of adapting to "reality", the men in your family should be held up as unhealthy examples of abnormal behavior. Rather than excuse their cheating as "typical male behavior", your monogamous cousin's faithfulness should be held up as the ideal male behavior.
> 
> After all, the truest test of a man's honor is to keep his word.... and the turest test of manhood is not his sexual prowess. The man who keeps his vow to his wife is more of a man than the one who can bed anything that moves.


 
The problem with polygamy in those towns is not [necessarily] a problem with polygamy at all.  Rather, it is a problem with human rights and freedom.

The example you give includes driving men out of town, and conscripting women to marriage without a choice.

Unfortunately, in this country, it is impossible to have a rational discussion on the subject, because those predisposed to opposing it will refuse to discuss the concept of polygamy separate from the abhorrent examples of its practice.

Much less talked about, is the half-hidden society of "swingers" and other alternative lifestyles which thrive in the absence of legal alternatives.  

Consider:  A couple, having taken third life partner in common, is legally prohibited from doing what would be ethically proper and making him/her a permant party to the legal partnership.

I'm not saying I'd want my wife to bring home another man... but for those who do, you don't think they should be allowed to live the life of their choosing without being forced to legally disadvantage one partner in the process?

To me, really, it's all about choice.  And not JUST choices for MEN.  And for a real choice to exist, there has to be honesty, transparency, real viable alternatives.

What do I care if two couples want to make a permanent foursome?  Or one man wants three wives?  What I really care is that IF they do, then they [ALL] do so of free will and choice and it is what they [ALL] truly want to do.


----------



## fenixpollo

I totally agree with you, nyc... 100%.

I was just responding to 2 ideas in the original post that were disturbing to me:
1) the idea that women in polygamous arrangements that may not be of their choosing can be happy if they only accept the situation;
2) the idea that men are naturally unfaithful.

"Polygamy," in English, carries such cultural baggage (especially around these parts of the U.S.) that, as you say, it impedes rational discussion of the subject.

If people want to "swing" or have an "open relationship" or whatever, and everything is consensual, YES! Go ahead!


----------



## Everness

siljam said:
			
		

> Es muy complicado el acostumbrarse a convivir con una esposa (o esposo).
> Lleva mucho tiempo y requiere esfuerzos permanentes y gran paciencia por
> parte de ambos. Para qué demonios buscar otra (otro) más?. Para
> tener una vida todavía más complicada?  Me parece una total estupidez.



I think you just put forward the most powerful argument to support monogamy over polygamy. Your opinion doesn't sound as preachy as other posts but most importantly it makes sense (and a lot of it.) Sometimes we forget that ethical and design issues go hand in hand. If you reread the 10 Commnandments you'll realize that God's "No" is anything but arbitrary or capricious. 

However, I think we are confusing polygamy with cheating. These are two different social phenomena.


----------



## chula

Les agradezco mucho sus comentarios. Ya les he hablado un poco de lo que ha ocurrido en mi casa, ahora les digo que me atreví a creer en la fidelidad de un hombre. Resulta que estuve con él cuatro anios, rompí con él porque había algo que me decía que no estaba bien. Seis meses después me enteré que era casado. El tipo alquilaba dos casas, una para llevarme a mí y sus amiguitas y la otra donde todo el tiempo tenía a su mujer. El tipo le había contado a toda su gente que yo sabía sobre su situación y que yo estaba deacuerdo en soportar eso. 
El es de otra cultura, y todo lo escondía detrás de ello. Además que yo no hablaba el idioma de su gente. Esto la verdad me ha traumado aún más porque no sólo estuvo conmigo sino con otras chicas también. Lo que me parece más curioso era la aceptación de la supuesta "situación" que su familia suponía. Por eso yo nunca sospeché ni pensé nada al respecto. 

Ahora me puedo reír un poco al respecto, pero es muy complicado eso de las culturas y la percepción de lo correcto y no correcto.


----------



## nycphotography

Everness said:
			
		

> I think you just put forward the most powerful argument to support monogamy over polygamy. Your opinion doesn't sound as preachy as other posts but most importantly it makes sense (and a lot of it.) Sometimes we forget that ethical and design issues go hand in hand. If you reread the 10 Commnandments you'll realize that God's "No" is anything but arbitrary or capricious.


 
And you put forth the most powerful argument against supporting one over (to the exclusion of) the other (at least any more than we should support christianity (as the standard religion for all) over buddhism (or vice versa).

The problem is that our (human) nature is to believe that whatever works for us should automatically be good enough for everyone... and wouldn't the world be much simpler if we simply proscribe it for all and be done with it.


----------



## astronauta

En vez de ponderar entre poligamia y monogamia; por que no mejor optamos por la honestidad y que cada quien acepte lo que le conviene y pase de lo que no? 
 Ejemplo:
 -me puedes ofrecer una relacion monogama?
 -no
 -siguiente!!

 Creo que el nombre de esta charla debe ser: mentir para ocupar roles sociales por conveniencia o honestidad?
 ----------------------------------------------------------------------

Instead of pondering between polygamy and monogamy why don't we all just opt to be honest and accept what we like and pass on what we don't?
 Example: 
 -can you offer me a monogamous relationship 
 -no
 -next!

 I think the name of this topic should be: conveniently lie to fufill social roles or honesty?


----------



## Fernando

I will give you my pros and cons polygamy:

Con:
- Men and women are 50%-50% around the world.

- Our sexual organs do not admit (without some difficulty) to perform the intercourse with more than one partner a time.

I would say that monogamy has some "natural" advantages.

Pros:

- Any men I know is ready to enter into a polygamic marriage with Cl. Schiffer and Cindy Crawford.

- And I assume every woman is ready to enter into a polygamic marriage with G Clooney and Brad Pitt.

Cons: 

Unluckily the number of Brad Pitts and Cindys is extremely low. And I "feel" that 3,000 million sexual contacts a night would be stressing for them.

Pros:

- Salomon the Wise had about 10,000 wives.

Cons:

- The number of polygamers would be reduced to 300 m men in the world.


----------



## Everness

siljam said:
			
		

> Es muy complicado el acostumbrarse a convivir con una esposa (o esposo).
> Lleva mucho tiempo y requiere esfuerzos permanentes y gran paciencia por
> parte de ambos. Para qué demonios buscar otra (otro) más?. Para
> tener una vida todavía más complicada?  Me parece una total estupidez.




Argentino fue el que escribió palabras tan sabias
Y pintó con trazos gruesos y finos a la poligamia.

Casarse con sólo uno es tarea bastante jodida
Casarse con más de uno más que pelotudez es ignominia.

Va aquí un consejo a toda la muchachada
Ojalá la vida matrimonial monógama tan sólo fuese complicada
Pero debo advertirles que es muy enquilombada.

Para evitar echarte más sogas al cuello 
Quedáte con la monogamia
Pero si querés cagarte la vida
Probá la poligamia.


----------



## marinax

Everness said:
			
		

> However, I think we are confusing polygamy with cheating. These are two different social phenomena.


 
yeap. diste en el clavo.
creo que "chula" planteo un tema con varias aristas.
si una pareja se ha unido (de la manera que sea) bajo el concepto de "monogamia", entonces terceras personas no estan incluidas en el plan (y cualquiera que se involucre estara siendo infiel, sin importar su genero).
ahora, si la pareja se ha unido sin limitar al otro en una relacion de exclusividad... pues es asunto de ellos si les funciona la poligamia (o como lo quieran llamar).

es mucho mas simple de lo que parece: si las reglas estan claras desde un principio para ambos integrantes de la relacion, pues juguemos el juego  que mas nos guste!


----------



## Fernando

Sorry, marinax, but I do not know any poligamy that works. In the case many people knows (one man marries a woman and fucks a hundred else) there is no poligamy. There is one monogamy marriage and one party who does not meet his/her commitment. It is clear enough who is the wife and who is the lover.

Furthermore, in all these relations the man is who rules. He switches from one person who fuck with and one person to be "la madre de mis hijos" (my children's mother).

Even when poligamy is admitted (Islamic countries) it is associated with the rule of men over woman and there is cleraly one "first wife", "second wife" and so on.


----------



## marinax

Fernando said:
			
		

> Sorry, marinax, but I do not know any poligamy that works.


 
that doesn't mean it doesn't exist.


----------



## fenixpollo

Fernando... very good points. One small cultural note: I'm sure you don't mean to offend, but the "f" word sounds a little strong here.  How about "bed" or "_get_ with" or "screw" instead? 

Although I am in favor of the concept of "open relationships", I never hear of successful ones in which all parties are content. As siljam said and eveness emphasized, one partner is hard enough... but more than one becomes impossible. Have you ever heard of a successful, multi-partner relationship, marinax (or anyone else)?

This leads me to believe that monogomy is not a fabrication of society or the church, as chula suggested, but merely the easiest answer to the question, "who am I going to bed with tonight?"

By the way, if you ever hear of a couple/trio/quartet/etc. of people who live long and happy life in an open relationship, let me know.... because I don't think it happens. Also, make sure you give me their phone number.


----------



## Fernando

marinax said:
			
		

> that doesn't mean it doesn't exist.



Your comment is offensive. If I do not know it does not exist.

 

Now seriously: Can you provide us some examples of working non-discrimnative poligamy marriage?


----------



## BasedowLives

Fernando said:
			
		

> Sorry, marinax, but I do not know any poligamy that works. In the case many people knows (one man marries a woman and fucks a hundred else) there is no poligamy. There is one monogamy marriage and one party who does not meet his/her commitment. It is clear enough who is the wife and who is the lover.
> 
> Furthermore, in all these relations the man is who rules. He switches from one person who fuck with and one person to be "la madre de mis hijos" (my children's mother).
> 
> Even when poligamy is admitted (Islamic countries) it is associated with the rule of men over woman and there is cleraly one "first wife", "second wife" and so on.


polygyny:  one man several wives
polyandry:  one woman serveral husbands

it happens both ways. depends on the culture. the woman can go around and "fuck" whoever she wants as well. though it is much less common.

best not to use fuck unless you're really pissed off and plan on tearing into somebody


----------



## Viriato

En mi opinión todo es válido si las personas que intervienen en la relación son conocedoras de la situación y la aceptan. 
En algunas regiones de China es la mujer la que tiene varios hombres. Normalmente uno con el que se casa y el resto para satisfacer deseos sexuales. Está admitido así por el grupo y no hay ningún problema.
Lo demás es engañar y, como tal, debe ser criticado.


----------



## cantante

After all, the truest test of a man's honor is to keep his word.... and the turest test of manhood is not his sexual prowess. The man who keeps his vow to his wife is more of a man than the one who can bed anything that moves.[/quote]

Hi Fenixpollo,

I truly honour you for writing that!
Thanks
Cantante


----------



## Fernando

BasedowLives said:
			
		

> best not to use fuck unless you're really pissed off and plan on tearing into somebody



Of course no offence intended. Call it "have sexual intercourse" if you want.

I use poligyny (poliginy?) as an almost-equivalent of poligamy since it is the oftener, but poliandria is the same business.

The China example (unknown to me) is, according to Viriato, just the same: the woman MARRIES ONE man and then have sex with a number of men.


----------



## JazzByChas

I will say that I must agree with DDT FenixPollo, and Cantate, and that it takes a man of great courage and conviction to have and love one woman all of his life, that to practice somethings which detracts from the bedrock of society: the family.

'nuff said!


----------



## BasedowLives

Fernando said:
			
		

> Of course no offence intended. Call it "have sexual intercourse" if you want.
> 
> I use poligyny (poliginy?) as an almost-equivalent of poligamy since it is the oftener, but poliandria is the same business.
> 
> The China example (unknown to me) is, according to Viriato, just the same: the woman MARRIES ONE man and then have sex with a number of men.



it's not just china.  though it existed more in the past than it does now.

polyandry is what he was talking about. i'm going to quote a wikipedia article on the subject for further clarification of the location where it is practiced.

"Polyandry has occurred in Tibet (see Polyandry in Tibet), Zanskar, Nepal, India (Zanskar, Ladakh, Toda of South India, Nairs of Kerala, the Nymba and Pahari of North India), and Sri Lanka. It is also encountered in some regions of China (especially Yunnan- the Mosuo people), and in some Subsaharan African and American indigenous communities (notably the Surui of northwestern Brazil). In other societies, there are people who live in de facto polyandrous arrangements that are not recognized by the law."


----------



## Fernando

Basedow, I am not saying poliandrya has occurred only in China. As a matter of fact you have forgotten the ever-mentioned case of Hawaii queen.

I have read through the tibetan article (very interesting indeed). 

In all cases, the poliandry was limited to a caste or a very limited group of people. Though I can not scorn every non-western practice I would say that it has not very much application in a freedom-based society.


----------



## BasedowLives

> Though I can not scorn every non-western practice


 of course not that would be ethnocentric 

i was just pointing out the other side.  i'm not taking a position either way.


----------



## Alundra

A ver... en mi opinión es que no es lo mismo ser polígamo, que tener una relación extramatrimonial...  

La monogamia o poligamia creo que es una cuestión cultural. Quizá por el hecho de que en España no exista la poligamia (o eso creo), yo no concibo la idea de compartir a mi marido o compartirme yo. Soy en extremo celosa de lo mío..  mi marido es MÍO y ayyyy.. de la que me lo toque...  (por supuesto, el tampoco quedaría bien parado en caso de engaño, jejejejej...) e imagino que por eso la mayoría de la gente que vive en países monogámicos opina como yo.

Pero creo que lo que Chula habla en su primer mensaje es que habiendo una sociedad monogámica, las relaciones extramatrimoniales son muy frecuentes.

Por supuesto, yo tampoco lo consentiría... el que quiera tener varias esposas, que se vaya a donde ese tipo de relaciones son permitidas, y no ande engañando al resto de la gente.

Supongo que hay muchos lugares en donde se practica la poligamia, y cuando sigue funcionando, será por eso, porque funciona... , pero desde luego yo no me veo miembro de una familia de ese tipo.. como han dicho en un mensaje anterior... si ya es difícil mantener una buena relación entre dos personas.... entre varías debe ser el despiporre padre...   asi que... me quedo como estoy..

Alundra.

PD. Fernando... Brad Pitt y Cindy Crawford no existen... son una ilusión óptica en nuestras mentes...


----------



## Laia

Estoy taaaan de acuerdo con Alundra... si alguien quiere tener muchas relaciones con gente diferente, que pase de novios y novias y viva la vida loca (lo cual es muy respetable), pero si te comprometes con alguien, hazlo bien.
Y sí, Brad Pitt y Cindy Crawford no existen... si a mí me cogiesen sus maquilladores, peluqueros y fotográfos... ya veríamos que pasaba  jajajaja


----------



## Outsider

chula said:
			
		

> Se debe aceptar que la monogamia es una utopía? que en realidad es un invento de la iglesia, un contrato social? Deberíamos las mujeres aceptar que los hombres son así y por ende no darle importancia. Sé que muchas mujeres también son infieles, pero yo conozco 2 casos en relación a otros 30 que conozco de hombres. Me  imagino que es por mi sociedad, en Europa debe ser diferente, o es igual?


Que yo sepa, en Europa es lo mismo.

No sé si podemos decir que la monogamía es invento de la iglesia. Los romanos también eran monógamos, aunque fueran más tolerantes con enlaces extramatrimoniales que los cristianos.

Este tema es complicado, porque la institución del matrimonio es un compromiso entre intereses diversos y contradictorios de diversos actores sociales. Empezó como forma de cambiar propiedad entre familias y como basis de sustentación para la reproducción, una estructura social para criar niños y transmitir herencias. La idea del casamiento-por-amor es moderna. La de fidelidad sexual _mutua_, más reciente aun.

Pero los intervenientes llegan al matrimonio con sus diversas espectativas. Corriendo el riesgo de ser sexista, yo diría que la mayoría de las mujeres buscan en el matrimonio una pareja para la vida. Pienso que para los hombres la fidelidad conjugal no es un valor tan importante. Al mismo tiempo, todavía, nuestras sociedades siguen siendo discriminatorias. La fidelidad puede no ser el más importante para el hombre, pero ¡por supuesto que no tolera que su esposa le sea infidel a él!

Estas hipocrisías, creo que las hay en todas las sociedades, monógamas o polígamas. Pienso que sólo tenemos una imagen negativa de la poligamía porque muchas de las sociedades polígamas de que solemos oír son poco desarrolladas, y, por eso, poco igualitarias. Mas no creo que la poligamía sea negativa en sí misma.

Como otros had dicho, monogamía o poligamía, pienso que se trata de una cuestión cultural. ¿Pero qué hacer con los inmigrantes que vienen de una sociedad polígama para un país monógamo? ¡Ay, ay, complicado...!  



			
				Ratona said:
			
		

> Los jóvenes prefieren la monogamia y el amor de cuento!


Probablemente debido a las influencias occidentales.


----------



## Quebar

en nuestros paises suramericanos la practica de la poligamia seria inaceptable debido a que aqui estamos acostumbrados a la fidelidad en nuestras parejas, ahora hay excepciones pero no es bien visto que tu esposa o esposo ese con otros o otras personas creo que aceptar la poligamia es abrirle las puertas a la infidelidad y la division familiar.

gracias por sus opiniones y aportes amigos foreros.


----------



## Arise

chula said:
			
		

> Hola a todos!
> 
> Me gustaría saber la opinión de ustedes respecto a este tema. Todos los hombres de mi familia, con exepción de un primo, le han sido infieles a sus mujeres. Han habido casos en que han llevado por anios una doble vida, teniendo dos hogares. Las mujeres de mi familia siempre estuvieron enteradas de las cosas y se hicieron las de "ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente", hasta el grado de llegar tapar las mentiras de los hombres. En algunas sociedades africanas, la poligamia es algo abierto y se vive normal. Las mujeres no se ponen una en contra de la otra, al contrario, en casos se vuelven muy amigas y no pierden sus nervios.
> 
> Se debe aceptar que la monogamia es una utopía? que en realidad es un invento de la iglesia, un contrato social? Deberíamos las mujeres aceptar que los hombres son así y por ende no darle importancia. Sé que muchas mujeres también son infieles, pero yo conozco 2 casos en relación a otros 30 que conozco de hombres. Me imagino que es por mi sociedad, en Europa debe ser diferente, o es igual?
> 
> Me gustaría saber qué piensan


 
En mi opinión la monogamia o poligamia no tiene mucho que ver con la cultura, ni siquiera con los sexos. Es cierto que el porcentaje de hombres infieles es claramente superior que el de mujeres, pero aún así no creo que debamos generalizar. Es decir, yo no acepto que mi novio me ponga los cuernos porque "los hombres son así". A mí eso no me vale. Si un hombre quiere estar con una mujer, si realmente la quiere, no "tiene necesidad" de serle infiel. Ahora, si la mujer lo sabe y está de acuerdo, eso ya es su problema y no creo que el hombre esté haciendo nada malo. En definitiva, para mí la fidelidad es algo ESENCIAL en MI pareja, lo cual no quiere decir que mi pensamiento sea UNIVERSAL. En cualquier caso, depende de cada persona, o eso creo.

Saludos, Arise.


----------



## Arise

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre "romántico" y "utópico"? ¿No son los dos sinónimos de "idealista"?
> _What's the difference between "romantic" and "utopian"? Aren't they just synonyms of "idealistic"?_
> 
> En cualquier caso, el resultado es que el matrimonio es un ideal -- no necesariamente lo más realista o práctico.
> _In any case, the result is the marriage is an ideal -- not necessarily the most realistic or practical thing._


 
En cierto sentido puede que lo que dices sea correcto, pero lo que está claro es que MATRIMONIO y FIDELIDAD NO SON SINÓNIMOS NI DE LEJOS!!! En cuanto a lo de realista y/o práctico...de algún modo sí es práctico casarse (que no digo que esté a favor del matrimonio, y menos por la iglesia), pero, al menos en España, cada vez hay menos diferencias entre las parejas de hecho y las de derecho, así que poco a poco, casarse se hace "menos imprescindible".

Insisto, estas son MIS OPINIONES.

Saludos, Arise

Arise


----------



## Brioche

What is the punishment for bigamy?
Two mothers-in-law!


----------



## Arise

Brioche said:
			
		

> What is the punishment for bigamy?
> Two mothers-in-law!


 
In Spain there's no punishment for bigamy for law, only if you are married is a reason for divorce, but you don't go to jail or something like that. We only think, if you are bigamy, that "you have more face than you should to have" 

Arise.


----------



## Brioche

In Australia, the penalty for trying to marry a second time while still married to your first spouse is 5 years imprisonment.

I don't know whether very many people have been prosecuted for this.


----------



## Quebar

hola
estoy de acuerdo en que muchas personas vivien una doble vida en la que demuestran que en la casa son una cosa pero fuera de ella son otras, la infidellidad siempre trae destruccion a los hogares, y tra divisiones, que ninguna familia quiere experimentar, para mi concepto como una forma de proteger a la familia, la cual es la base de una sociedad, se debe penalizar la infidelidad, el que no este listo para ser fiel a su esposa o esposo que no se case, o que por lo menos corrija o se esfuerce por hacerlo, antes de formar una familia a la que posiblemente puede dañar.

soy alguien que apoya la union familiar y es notable que casi siempre la infidelidad es dañina tal vez para quien la practica es espectacular porque puedre disfrutar de la belleza de otra mujer o de otro hombre, pero los que pagan los platos rotos de los infieles siempre es la familia.

mi post estipula la base de que la infidelidad o la doble vida puede afectar con gravedad a la familia.

gracias amigos foreros por sus criticas y opiniones.


----------



## cuchuflete

JazzByChas said:
			
		

> I will say that I must agree with DDT FenixPollo, and Cantate, and that it takes a man of great courage and conviction to have and love one woman all of his life, that to practice somethings *which detracts from the bedrock of society: the family.*
> 
> 'nuff said!



Sure, it's nice to have it all wrapped up so nice and neat, but
whose definition of 'society' and whose definition of 'the family'?

There are societies which accept polygamy as 'normal'.  I'm not feeling superior or wise enough to condemn them as having less valid families than those in my culture.

Just because we are accustomed to doing things one way doesn't give us the right to dismiss contrary ways as less valuable.  That smacks of "my religion is the one and only truth".


----------



## Arise

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Sure, it's nice to have it all wrapped up so nice and neat, but
> whose definition of 'society' and whose definition of 'the family'?
> 
> There are societies which accept polygamy as 'normal'. I'm not feeling superior or wise enough to condemn them as having less valid families than those in my culture.
> 
> Just because we are accustomed to doing things one way doesn't give us the right to dismiss contrary ways as less valuable. That smacks of "my religion is the one and only truth".


 
I completly agree.


----------



## Mickmax

Bien, he leido todas sus opiniones y son mas que interesantes. 
Para empezar quiero dejar de lado la cultura para analizar las cualidades naturales de los hombres y las mujeres (machos y hembras), las cuales son en una segunda influenciadas por cada cultura.

En primer lugar creo que el mayor impulso del hombre es satisfacer su apetito sexual. Esta comprobado que el 99% de las actividades del hombre estan dirigidas a un mismo objetivo: Sexo. El objetivo del macho en la mayoria de las especies animales es reproducirse y esparcir su especie.

La mujer mujer en cambio, no puede reproducirse tanto como lo hace el hombre, por problemas de tiempo y capacidad fisica. ( en teoria el hombre podria sembrar esperma en varias mujeres por semana, la mujer en cambio, 1 hijo cada nueve meses).
La hembra es la que esta segura que el hijo es realmente suyo, el hombre nunca esta seguro. La mujer es quien se dedica a cuidar de sus hijos, alimentarlos, verlos crecer, etc. Ademas necesita alguien que la proteja y le provea alimentos mientras ella esta ocupada en sus tareas hogareñas.

Ahora traslademos esto a la cultura moderna occidental:
El hombre tiene que elegir, pues la regla cultural es "una sola", a una mujer. La mujer tambien tiene que elegir alguien con quien reproducirse y que le provea de alimentos proteccion, etc, o sea, Un hombre con dinero.
Las reglas occidentales protegen a la mujer negando la poligamia y adulterio, obligando al hombre a proveer una vez que se reprodujo. pues en general una mujer no abandona a sus hijos como lo podria hacer el hombre. En culturas islamicas donde la mujer es tratada como un ser inferior, el hombre puede escapar o tambien buscarse otra y proveer a las dos, obviamente mientras tenga dinero.
En mi opinion, que el hombre sea monógamo es una forma de inhibir su apetito sexual y reproductivo, 
En la mujer es relativo. pues un hombres de 50 años con dinero es sexualmente apetecible mientras que una mujer con dinero de 50 no lo es. O sea que puede ser poligama durante un tiempo, y despues sabe que le conviene conservar lo que ya tiene ya sea compartiendolo o no. Como la sociedad no deja que lo comparta, la mujer gana. En una sociedad polimaga la mujer tendria que soportar que el hombre siga trayendo mujeres a la casa.
El hombre es naturalmente poligamo, poligamia prohibda=hombre infiel


_



			Es muy complicado el acostumbrarse a convivir con una esposa (o esposo).
		
Click to expand...

_


> _Lleva mucho tiempo y requiere esfuerzos permanentes y gran paciencia por_
> _parte de ambos. Para qué demonios buscar otra (otro) más?. Para _
> _tener una vida todavía más complicada? Me parece una total estupidez._


 
Que requiere ezfuerzos no tengo dudas, el esfuerzo de inhibir su impulso natural de voltearse todo lo que camina. Pero supongo que socialmente esta bien. Abramos otro iterrogante "¿social o natural?"

En conclusion, la monogamia es un invento de la mujer, la poligamia un invento del hombre. y en el caso de que en nuestra cultura se instaure la poligamia, mas te vale tener dinero!!


----------



## ITA

Yo creo que pasa todo por un mandato cultural y religioso 
A alguien se le ocurrió que sólo una mujer por hombre y viceversa y ahi estamos.............


----------



## cuchuflete

Estimado Mickmax,

Pongamos el ejemplo de un hombre de, digamos, 62 años.



> Esta comprobado que el 99% de las actividades del hombre estan dirigidas a un mismo objetivo: Sexo.



¿Comprobado por quién?  ¿Qué porcentaje de las horas diarias dedica esta persona al sexo?  Duerme unas 7, trabaja
otras diez o más, come, pasa una hora o dos de ida y vuelta al trabajo...



> La mujer mujer en cambio, no puede reproducirse tanto como lo hace el hombre


 Ignoras que la mujer puede hacer sexo por el gusto, igual que el hombre.  Gusto no es cultural, sino natural.



> Ademas necesita alguien que la proteja y le provea alimentos mientras ella esta ocupada en sus tareas hogareñas.


 ¿De qué siglo hablamos?  La mayoría de las mujeres que conozco tienen un trabajo fuera de casa, y no
necesitan a ningún hombre para alimentarlas.



> La mujer tambien tiene que elegir alguien con quien reproducirse y que le provea de alimentos proteccion, etc, o sea, Un hombre con dinero.


  Muy interesante.  Dado que la mayoría de los hombres no son ricos, logicamente la mayoría de las mujeres van a fracasar en su búsqueda por un 
pareja que cumpla estos requisitos.  Muy interesante esta teoría...



> Las reglas occidentales protegen a la mujer negando la poligamia y adulterio


 Tanto para las mujers que para los machitos, las reglas occidentales no funcionan en cuanto al adulterio...



> un hombres de 50 años con dinero es sexualmente apetecible mientras que una mujer con dinero de 50 no lo es


  Una mujer de 50 puede ser sumamente atractiva, con o sin dinero.


----------



## Mickmax

Estimado Cuchuflete:

Antes que nada, gracias por el sarcasmo



> ¿Comprobado por quién? ¿Qué porcentaje de las horas diarias dedica esta persona al sexo? Duerme unas 7, trabaja
> otras diez o más, come, pasa una hora o dos de ida y vuelta al trabajo...


 
Comprobado por todos los hombres que conozco, ademas no dije q el 99% del tiempo lo dedica al sexo, sino que si se compra un auto mas lindo o trabaja 10 horas por dia es para conseguir mas sexo, El hombre casado e inhibido se dedica al golf, o a estudiar japones. 
El soltero tambien juega al golf o al japones pero para conseguir mujeres.

Obviamente la mujer de hoy trabaja mas que la mujer de antaño, pero presentale a una mujer un hombre con dinero o un hombre sin dinero y elegira el que tiene mas dinero, presentale a un hombre una mujer con dinero y una sin dinero y elegira la que tenga tetas mas grandes.



> Muy interesante. Dado que la mayoría de los hombres no son ricos, logicamente la mayoría de las mujeres van a fracasar en su búsqueda por un
> pareja que cumpla estos requisitos. Muy interesante esta teoría...


 
Tener dinero no significa ser rico. Pero si, seamos realistas, la mayoria de las mujeres fracasan en la busquda!

Lo que quise proponerr en la discusion es el tema del vil metal que habia sido omitido a lo largo de todo el tema, y en mi opinion pesa mucho.

Y... antes de una de 50, prefiero dos de 25.
Pero otra vez, me va a costar caro.

Saludos


----------



## Fernando

Mickmax, I see the political correctness is not your forte.

I think you have exaggerated the cliches. Both men or women like both sex and money. I would say that, according your thesis, 30 years ago, the social system would have evolved to 10% of rich men, having 60% women (both men and women would have money and sex), 30% of men marrying 30% women and 60% of poor men negotiating sex with 10% women.

Now for serious, as I said before (maybe in other thread) the easy economic point (if you want to introduce economy in the discussion) for one-to-one marriage is that it is very difficult to support two FAMILIES, rather than two women (or viceversa, nowadays). As any divorced person knows it is terrible to pay two houses, four colleges and so on.


----------



## Ana Raquel

Mickmax said:
			
		

> El hombre es naturalmente poligamo, poligamia prohibda=hombre infiel


 
Puestos a decir frases tajantes:

Man or woman that doesn't transcend his/her animal side, man or woman stuck in the lowest stage of human.


----------



## Arise

Mickmax said:
			
		

> Bien, he leido todas sus opiniones y son mas que interesantes.
> Para empezar quiero dejar de lado la cultura para analizar las cualidades naturales de los hombres y las mujeres (machos y hembras), las cuales son en una segunda influenciadas por cada cultura.
> 
> En primer lugar creo que el mayor impulso del hombre es satisfacer su apetito sexual. Esta comprobado que el 99% de las actividades del hombre estan dirigidas a un mismo objetivo: Sexo. El objetivo del macho en la mayoria de las especies animales es reproducirse y esparcir su especie.
> 
> La mujer mujer en cambio, no puede reproducirse tanto como lo hace el hombre, por problemas de tiempo y capacidad fisica. ( en teoria el hombre podria sembrar esperma en varias mujeres por semana, la mujer en cambio, 1 hijo cada nueve meses).
> La hembra es la que esta segura que el hijo es realmente suyo, el hombre nunca esta seguro. La mujer es quien se dedica a cuidar de sus hijos, alimentarlos, verlos crecer, etc. Ademas necesita alguien que la proteja y le provea alimentos mientras ella esta ocupada en sus tareas hogareñas.
> 
> Ahora traslademos esto a la cultura moderna occidental:
> El hombre tiene que elegir, pues la regla cultural es "una sola", a una mujer. La mujer tambien tiene que elegir alguien con quien reproducirse y que le provea de alimentos proteccion, etc, o sea, Un hombre con dinero.
> Las reglas occidentales protegen a la mujer negando la poligamia y adulterio, obligando al hombre a proveer una vez que se reprodujo. pues en general una mujer no abandona a sus hijos como lo podria hacer el hombre. En culturas islamicas donde la mujer es tratada como un ser inferior, el hombre puede escapar o tambien buscarse otra y proveer a las dos, obviamente mientras tenga dinero.
> En mi opinion, que el hombre sea monógamo es una forma de inhibir su apetito sexual y reproductivo,
> En la mujer es relativo. pues un hombres de 50 años con dinero es sexualmente apetecible mientras que una mujer con dinero de 50 no lo es. O sea que puede ser poligama durante un tiempo, y despues sabe que le conviene conservar lo que ya tiene ya sea compartiendolo o no. Como la sociedad no deja que lo comparta, la mujer gana. En una sociedad polimaga la mujer tendria que soportar que el hombre siga trayendo mujeres a la casa.
> El hombre es naturalmente poligamo, poligamia prohibda=hombre infiel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Que requiere ezfuerzos no tengo dudas, el esfuerzo de inhibir su impulso natural de voltearse todo lo que camina. Pero supongo que socialmente esta bien. Abramos otro iterrogante "¿social o natural?"
> 
> En conclusion, la monogamia es un invento de la mujer, la poligamia un invento del hombre. y en el caso de que en nuestra cultura se instaure la poligamia, mas te vale tener dinero!!


 
En general, me parece una opinión realmente machista. ¿Qué mierda es eso de que la mujer necesita a un hombre que la proteja y le suministre alimntos?? La mujer se vale muy bien por sí misma, y no necesita al hombre para eso. Existen mujeres polígamas, pero no, ellas son unas "guarras" mientras que el hombre lo hace "para que la sociedad no se extinga" Y una mierda, con perdón. La fidelidad, para alguien que no admite la poligamia, significa RESPETO ya sea hombre o mujer. En cuanto al dinero otra mierda. Yo no estoy con un tío que no me gusta y no me llena porque tenga dinero, así que no inventes cosas. No deberías generalizar. Si el 99% de tus actividades van dirigidas al sexo...primero pienso que tienes un problema, y segundo pienso que no todos los hombres son como tú...

En fin, saludos, Arise.


----------



## opsidol

Creo que todo depende del estado del matrimonio. Muchas veces los hombres o las mujeres engañan a sus cónyuges porque no estén felizes con el otro/la otra.

Si se están enamorados y todo va bien no hay necesidad de engañar.

(por cierto, es correcto mi uso del subjuntivo?)


----------



## Rayines

> (por cierto, es correcto mi uso del subjuntivo?)


*No, opsi, porque justamente estás haciendo una rotunda afirmación  .*


----------



## opsidol

Ai, muchas gracias mee cuesta mucho el subjuntivo!


----------

